# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  الملاريا يا د.قنوان......

## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تحية لك و لكل القائمين على هذا القسم.....
بسأل سؤال..مرض  الملاريا هل له أنواع مختلفة؟؟؟؟
و هل فى أدوية و قائيه؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## acba77

*الملارياء انواع والعلاج لكل نوع يختلف عن الاخر
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*دى تقسيمات الملاريا حسب الاصابة بنوع الطفيل :
ملاريا بلازموديوم فالسيبرم 
ملاريا بلازموديوم فيفاكس 
ملاريا بلازموديوم اوفالى 
ملاريا بلازموديوم ملاري
ملاريا بلازموديوم المختلط (وهى مزيج من اكثر من نوع فى مريض واحد)
كده دى خمسة انواع 
العلاج من المفترض طبعا ان يتم فيه اخذ نوع الطفيل فى الاعتبار ليتم نزع الاصابة جذريا 
من الجسم البشرى ولكن هذا لايحدث عادة فى السودان 
فمثلا اذا اصيب شخص بنوع الطفيل فيفاكس وتناول العلاج باسلوب المعالجة السودانية 
(المنشور من قبل وزارة الصحة) فليبشر بعودة المرض في خلال  فترة قصيرة دون ان 
تصيبه البعوضة اللعينة بعدوى جديدة وهذا ما يسمى ب relapse (لا املك ترجمةعربية دقيقة)
.... وهنالك الكثير من ادوية الوقاية من الملاريا 
هذا باختصار شديد يا اياس 
*

----------


## reddish

*كل السودنيين يعرفون الكينين وعلاقته بالملاريا وهذه قصة اكتشاف هذا الدواء القديم 

وهي قصة ممتعة تدل على ما للقدرة وقوة الملاحظة شأن كبير في اكتشاف اسرار الطبيعة:
1- كان في اوائل القرن السابع عشر فرقة عسكرية اسبانية بشرقي فيافي "بيرو" فاصابت احد جنودها الملاريا فتركه زملاءه على مرضه. واذ الرجل تأكله الحمى شعر بالعطش الشديد فزحف الى بركة صغيرة فيها شرب الماء، وكان الماء مرا، فشرب من الماء مرارا فشفي من الحمى وشعر بالحياة ثانية ولحق بزملاءه وفرقته.
 فاخذ الناس يستعملون قشر تلك الشجرة لعلاج الملاريا فيشفون.
2-	وفي سنة 1638 اصيبت الكونتيسة (سنكونا) بالملاريا فعولجت بهذا النبات فشفيت وسمي هذا النبات والعقار باسمها "سنكونا".

3- ثم جاء رجل يدعى "روبرت تابور" Robert Tabor يعمل كمساعد صيدلي في كبمردج طالب بالجامعة نهارا وخادم لزملاءه ليلا. ثم انتقل الى لندن قبل ان يتم دراسته. وهناك استعمل نبات "السنكونا" كمسحوق واعلن انه دواء طارد للحمى وقام بدعاية له وحصل على كميات كبيرة منه فحاز نجاحا كبيرا وعالج به مرضى كثيرون، ووصلت اخبار هذا العلاج او الدواء العجيب الى الملك فعين "تابور" طبيبه الخاص وانعم عليه بلقب "سير". وحدث ان اصيب الملك نفسه بالملاريا فعالجه تابور بهذا المسحوق وثم له الشفاء فاصبح تابور موضع ثقته ومن اقرب المقربين اليه. وحدث ايضا ان اصيب ولي عهد فرنسا نفسه بالملاريا فاوفد ملك الانكليز المعالج "تابور" لعلاج ولي عهد فرنسا (ولم يكن سوى لويس الرابع عشر نفسه) فمنحه لقب "شيفاليه".
فكان كل هذا التكريم الذي ناله "تابور" سببا في اثارة روح الحسد والكراهية ضده في نفوس الانكليز والفرنسيين وحاولوا الكيد له ولم يفلحوا.
واستمر العلاج بالسنكونا" حوالي قرنين من الزمان.

4- واخيرا وفق كيمياويان فرنسيان هما "بيتر بلتير" Peter Pelletier و"جوزيف كافنتون" Joseph Caventon: الى تحليل السنكونا واستخراج العنصر الفعال منها وهو المسمى الان "الكنين" وبذلك تيسر ضبط الجرعة اللازمة للعلاج.

*

----------


## reddish

*واطرف ماقيل شعرا عن الملاريا وصف المتنبى لها بهذه الابيات 

وَزائِرَتـيكَـأَنَّ بِهـا حَـيـاءً " " فَلَيـسَ تَـزورُ إِلّا فـي الظَـلامِ
 بَذَلتُ لَهاالمَطـارِفَ وَالحَشايـا " " فَعافَتهـا وَباتَـت فـي عِظامـي
 يَضيقُ الجِلدُعَن نَفسـي وَعَنهـا " " فَتوسِـعُـهُ بِـأَنـواعِ السِـقـامِ
 إِذا مـافارَقَتـنـي غَسَّلَتـنـي " " كَأَنّـا عاكِفـانِ عَلـى حَــرامِ
 كَأَنَّالصُبـحَ يَطرُدُهـا فَتَجـري " " مَدامِعُـهـا بِأَربَـعَـةٍ سِـجـامِ
 أُراقِبُوَقتَها مِـن غَيـرِ شَـوقٍ " " مُراقَبَـةَ المَشـوقِ المُستَـهـامِ
 وَيَصدُقُوَعدُها وَالصِـدقُ شَـرٌّ " " إِذا أَلقاكَ فـي الكُـرَبِ العِظـامِ
*

----------


## reddish

*وهذه حلمنتيشية وجدتها باحد المنتديات تشبه قصيدة المتنبى 

ليه يابوي تنسى دواي 
وبرضو بحبك زي my eye
تنسى كيف وفيهو شفاي 
تعال ادركني before I die
كفاي ملاريا كفاي هضريب 
ومن الحمى I cant sleep
داخل جسمي الانوفليس deep
مساي وصبحي cry and weep
صداعي شديد ونوعو فريد 
ومن مدرستي غيابي شديد 
ليه يا ظالمة دايرة ازاي 
وفي فراشي ديمة معاي 
محل ما امشي انتي وراي 
Even even in the sky  
*

----------

